# Prescott Valley Show



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey all, not sure who is attending, but I will be at the MECA show sponsored by Audio Adrenaline and our good friend Tr0y Audi0 from the forums. Troy and the owner Aaron, are both first class guys, and I'm sure their event will follow suit.

address:

Audio Adrenaline
2517 Great Western Ste. P
Prescott Valley AZ, 86314 
928-772-7785

contact:
[email protected]

Hope to see some of you there tomorrow!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> Hey all, not sure who is attending, but I will be at the MECA show sponsored by Audio Adrenaline and our good friend Tr0y Audi0 from the forums. Troy and the owner Aaron, are both first class guys, and I'm sure their event will follow suit.
> 
> address:
> 
> ...


I was hoping to attend this one, but my kids are with me for the rest of their summer vacation and I just couldn't swing it. I hope it turned out well. Report? 

I plan to attend the next one for sure.


----------

